# Norway Roadtoll and ferries and the 2 bridges



## jagmanx

Last time we used autopass.no This will be defunct soon.
BroBizz offers a worthwhile discount for the 2 bridges
It seems an allin one pass may be availab;l1
1 The 2 bridges
2 Norway tolls
3 ferries
May need to register again for ferries 
EPC is a european system but ??? not actually needed
Brobizz does not seeem to recognise uK ?


----------



## jagmanx

The BroBizz app seems to work albeit for a fee of 200DK
It ius also handy as we can return via the short H to H Ferry which save some driving
The ferr pass wbsite worked fine
I have registered with both but not paid anything yet.
May not even go !
However all setup ready nothing else needed ? (tunnel and covid docs)


----------



## Drover

Which krone are you using for price ? Danish or Norwegian. 
We are thinking of going around july..not done any research yet though.


----------



## jagmanx

Late may
Will pm you later with route


----------



## Derekoak

We will be going in the summer. Would be interested to hear more. To my quick reading, The brobizz app is free if you do not get the gadget and just register your number plate. That seems to work for Danish and Denmark to Norway connections but not for Norwegian bridges/ferries? Is that others understanding?  Critically does that deliver the 21%discount?


----------



## jagmanx

My understandng is
1 you have to pay by Bizz 200 kroner (danish)
It seems to be usable all over Sweden (stockholm) and all of norway road tolls
I need to verify discounts applied
The ferry paas is another system I was logged in but it seems you have to veriry again..NOT today
Update yoou have to pay 3000NOK upfront
I am pretty sure thety will refund in due course

Nothing paid yet
Will see if my registration remains in place ???


----------



## jagmanx

You need road autopass but that website is not available

Seems they are revamping but not ready !


----------



## jagmanx

Update again
ALL seems to be via BroBizz order bizz then go back to the ferry site
Fussy of effing fussy !


----------



## Maitch

excuse me jumping in: we were planning a trip to Lofoten Islands in April, via Chunnel.  Having difficulty working out animal health cert, covid restrictions (can we travel freely across borders once in the EU?), fuel restrictions and very wobbly about Russian situation. I know this is a very subjective Opinion that I’m seeking, but do you think I’d be better off just meandering down through France? I only have a month off, then it’s back to work (NHS retire and return) and we haven’t motored through Scandinavia before.  I’d appreciate any thoughts whilst I procrastinate!


----------



## Derekoak

A month does seem quite short for that trip. We are planning on 3 months, as you say Russia and future covid situations allowing.
  There seems no problem wild camping, the food is expensive, allowing for ferries and bridge tolls etc I see no problems.


----------



## colinm

As above a month isn't much time, you could end up turning a holiday into a marathon unless you aren't worried about sightseeing on the journey.


----------



## jagmanx

Lofoten are a long way north !
As others have posted . Time expense benefit equation.
For us 3 months is just enough time.
Even if racing Calais to Malmo is surely 1week !


----------



## Walkingmox

Maitch 


Maitch said:


> excuse me jumping in: we were planning a trip to Lofoten Islands in April, via Chunnel.  Having difficulty working out animal health cert, covid restrictions (can we travel freely across borders once in the EU?), fuel restrictions and very wobbly about Russian situation. I know this is a very subjective Opinion that I’m seeking, but do you think I’d be better off just meandering down through France? I only have a month off, then it’s back to work (NHS retire and return) and we haven’t motored through Scandinavia before.  I’d appreciate any thoughts whilst I procrastinate!


April is probably too early in the year as most campsite that far north do not open until May for the simple reason that off the motorway the ground is covered in snow and it’s deep snow


----------



## jagmanx

Walkingmox said:


> Maitch
> 
> April is probably too early in the year as most campsite that far north do not open until May for the simple reason that off the motorway the ground is covered in snow and it’s deep snow


Indeed ! 
Also most of the tourist mountain roads do not open until 1st June.
June 21 maybe mid-summer but for many places of this latitude there is what I call "Snow Lag"
Good to plan to arrive in Norway/Sweden at the end of May and leave mid-August.
Fits in ok with the 90 day limit !


----------



## Derekoak

jagmanx said:


> Indeed !
> Also most of the tourist mountain roads do not open until 1st June.
> June 21 maybe mid-summer but for many places of this latitude there is what I call "Snow Lag"
> Good to plan to arrive in Norway/Sweden at the end of May and leave mid-August.
> Fits in ok with the 90 day limit !


We thought somewhat later, you avoid the worst of the midge, mosquito, Black flies and the Northern lights are supposedly best around the equinoxes. Then get out quick before the "snow door" slams shut.


----------



## mark61

Maitch said:


> excuse me jumping in: we were planning a trip to Lofoten Islands in April, via Chunnel.  Having difficulty working out animal health cert, covid restrictions (can we travel freely across borders once in the EU?), fuel restrictions and very wobbly about Russian situation. I know this is a very subjective Opinion that I’m seeking, but do you think I’d be better off just meandering down through France? I only have a month off, then it’s back to work (NHS retire and return) and we haven’t motored through Scandinavia before.  I’d appreciate any thoughts whilst I procrastinate!


Been up to Nordkapp a few times,  in 3 weeks holidays. If a month is what you have, well thats what you have.
It is a long way though, if you were heading south, the same distance from Calais to Lofoten Islands would see south of Marrakesh. If you wan't any amount of time at your chosen destination, you just have to accept you have a few days behind the wheel, not everyones cup of tea, of course, but like you I don't have months and months of holiday and I want to see more than France.


----------



## Maitch

mark61 said:


> Been up to Nordkapp a few times,  in 3 weeks holidays. If a month is what you have, well thats what you have.
> It is a long way though, if you were heading south, the same distance from Calais to Lofoten Islands would see south of Marrakesh. If you wan't any amount of time at your chosen destination, you just have to accept you have a few days behind the wheel, not everyones cup of tea, of course, but like you I don't have months and months of holiday and I want to see more than France.


Thanks - we were planning to hit the road hard on the way out, and it’s good to hear that it’s doable. We can spend more time when we have more time, right now we need an adventure


----------



## Maitch

colinm said:


> As above a month isn't much time, you could end up turning a holiday into a marathon unless you aren't worried about sightseeing on the journey.


I‘m looking forward to the day when we can take more time. For now, I’m lucky to have a month - and I really want to do something different.


----------



## jagmanx

Time and costs ! And Fuel availability !
Getting to Norway/Sweden is expensive.
Indeed in Norway you also have road tolls and ferry costs.
And food is more especially if you eat out.
However camping in lovely places is very cheap.
Mileage is inevitably high but...

I have reviewed the total cost of our last trip and I an guestimating for another trip.
I think that channel big bridges road tolls and ferries will be about £1,000 spread over 90 days so £11 a day.
I "trade this off" against reduced camping costs. Maybe saving £10 per day.
(If we were to stay in Uk campsites at at least £15 a night soon mount up)
Our mileage would be less at say 5,500 compared with 7,000 and a 90 day trip rather than 105
the biggest change is fuel costs....as of today.
Uk is £1.73
Norway is £1.72
Sweden is 1.93
Belgium 1.80 or so.
Germany £2 or so.
Denmark .£1.70.
Thus a ball park figure 6000miles is say 200 galls so 900 litres allow £2 a litre.
£1800 over 90 days # £20 a day.or £150 a week
On most of our trips we used a lot less cashwise but everything is spiralling.
I just say that for us the 2 major costs are.
All the ferry bridge tunnels etc £1000
Diesel £1,800 to £2,000 so a total of say £3,000 but with inbuilt contingenct.
So the nasty costs work out as £1000 per month.
Not nice but do-able.
The worry is...will fuel be available ? As filling up required every 5 or 6 days !


----------



## saxonborg

There is a new fuel app available which seems to do a lot more than the existing ones , it’s called 1-2-3 Fuel, looks quite useful.


----------



## mid4did

there's another alternative now which I'm thinking of using later this year.I love the lights  Thinking is harwich/hook of holland.Drive north a bit and catch the direct ferry to Kristiansand.Saves on fuel and cuts out the long drive up through germany/denmark with all the roadworks.But at this moment a pcr test needed to travel to holland.Only in the planning/thinking about it  stage yet though.
Holland Norway Lines


----------



## mark61

mid4did said:


> there's another alternative now which I'm thinking of using later this year.I love the lights  Thinking is harwich/hook of holland.Drive north a bit and catch the direct ferry to Kristiansand.Saves on fuel and cuts out the long drive up through germany/denmark with all the roadworks.But at this moment a pcr test needed to travel to holland.Only in the planning/thinking about it  stage yet though.
> Holland Norway Lines


Cheers. Thats a nice option. As much as I enjoy the drives, that route from Calais to Hamburg has to be one of the most dismal.


----------



## saxonborg

mark61 said:


> Cheers. Thats a nice option. As much as I enjoy the drives, that route from Calais to Hamburg has to be one of the most dismal.


There is a nice route avoiding Hamburg which takes you to the west to the river crossing at Wischafen-Gluckstadt. Not that much longer but not as much traffic.


----------



## jagmanx

And Stellplatz


----------



## suneye

There are some spectacular bits of Norway much further south too.  You don’t have to go so far North to see great scenery.  We are fitting in a quick visit in April (flying) and planning on a bit of island hopping in the south whilst visiting family.


----------



## suneye

Also keeping an eye on this route 
New Netherlands To Norway Ferry Service To Launch In 2022​


----------



## jagmanx

suneye said:


> There are some spectacular bits of Norway much further south too.  You don’t have to go so far North to see great scenery.  We are fitting in a quick visit in April (flying) and planning on a bit of island hopping in the south whilst visiting family.


Yes !
Apart from the obvious of Fjordland. There are a few tourist mountain roads.
We found the drive from Kristiansand towards Stavanger and the Telemark area excellent..
Previously we have used a car for the islands west of Bergen. Again very very nice !


----------



## kensowerby

Keep a check on your fuel consumption from Denmark onwards, our van on UK fuel does 26--28 to the gallon at home, on our trip up to Sletnes lighthouse at the top of Norway and round the Artic circle we were averaging 35 to the gallon, 
There chip oil must be of a better standard than ours


----------



## Kalleiviken

It is possible to take a ferry from Hirshals in Denmark to Larvik in Norway with Color Line.  It saves bridge fees and diesel.  When I have been to Hirshals, I have seen many Germans who traveled that way.  In Hirshals you can also visit the North Sea Aquarium and see Ocean sunfish. Goood Luck!


----------



## jagmanx

Kalleiviken said:


> It is possible to take a ferry from Hirshals in Denmark to Larvik in Norway with Color Line.  It saves bridge fees and diesel.  When I have been to Hirshals, I have seen many Germans who traveled that way.  In Hirshals you can also visit the North Sea Aquarium and see Ocean sunfish. Goood Luck!


Yes, Thanks @Kalleiviken 

Last time we Took the Ferry from Hirtsals to Norway and returned via H&H
It was indeed good.
However my thoughts are to use Certainly the Oresund Bridge and either the storebælt bridge or the Rodby Ferry
A we are not keen on long Ferries and not entirely convinced we can use the Speed Ferry as you suggest. as We are 6.5 m
I plan to get Bropass ( and BroBizz) so using the bridges 2x is better 
I believe Bropass allows the Rodby Ferry as a "same cost" alternative to storebælt bridge


Not definite yest but this is our outrline route in Sweden going North taking 30 days in Sweden


			https://goo.gl/maps/A1tBDP3MDLiHj4Wu5
		



Given the ferry cost we will use the Oresund bridge both ways
We are happy to drive and yes there is the boring bit


			https://goo.gl/maps/XGUmPmgupqmgCu6C7
		

say 600km or 400 miles
Quite pssible to do in 2 days @300km a day averaging 60km/hr so 5 hours driving plus stops
Easy Peasy in 3 days and I have allowed 4 !

I have allowed the full 90 days from Calais and back ( well 86 anyway)


----------



## Kalleiviken

Contact me and I will give tips on places to stay overnight. The E6 is busy with many trucks. It is also the road that has the most burglaries in motorhomes in Sweden. If it suits you and me, you can stand outside my home in Viken for a night with electricity and a coffee in the evening!


----------



## jagmanx

Thanks

Lets wait and see if my plan work out
I see the area you live in
Very handy for Malmo !
With regard to theft..Thanks we wil choose our stopovers carefully
We have sutabale anti-theft devices.
The main one being "not leaving the vehicle" !


----------



## barge1914

jagmanx said:


> The BroBizz app seems to work albeit for a fee of 200DK
> It ius also handy as we can return via the short H to H Ferry which save some driving
> The ferr pass wbsite worked fine
> I have registered with both but not paid anything yet.
> May not even go !
> However all setup ready nothing else needed ? (tunnel and covid docs)


It’s a deposit not a fee…you get it back when you return the windscreen gismo. We used it, it worked well, and gives a considerable deduction on the standard charges for the bridges.


----------



## Brockley

From the horses mouth?


----------



## Brockley

EPass as long as you have a Euro 6 engine (2015 +) Bridges, tolls and I believe ferries too, but I’ll update about that when we hit Bodo waiting for the ferry over to the Lofotens. Currently about 40 miles from Copenhagen on a free Aire with free hook up waiting for my spag bol


----------



## Brockley




----------



## Brockley

That’s better!


----------



## Brockley

Not going to bother with this bus, it must stink


----------



## Kalleiviken

This can also happen in Finland. Two Finnish men who swear incessantly when they end up in a reindeer herd. You can google the Finnish swear words, if I translate them I will be expelled from the club.


----------



## jagmanx

Kalleiviken said:


> This can also happen in Finland. Two Finnish men who swear incessantly when they end up in a reindeer herd. You can google the Finnish swear words, if I translate them I will be expelled from the club.


Rudolf Rules ! Or Road rules


----------



## Kalleiviken

If you drive in northern Scandinavia, you have to be observant on reindeer along the roads.  I have spent all summers of my childhood in northern Sweden and every year someone was hit a reindeer and killed it. They do not run into the forest but try to run away from the car on the road.  They can reach up to 50 km / h.  Be observant and look along the roadsides!
In southern Sweden, moose, deer and wild boar can walk across the roads.  Usually in the morning or evening. In the summer in northern Sweden we have midnight sun.


----------



## colinm

Kalleiviken said:


> If you drive in northern Scandinavia, you have to be observant on reindeer along the roads.  I have spent all summers of my childhood in northern Sweden and every year someone was hit a reindeer and killed it. They do not run into the forest but try to run away from the car on the road.  They can reach up to 50 km / h.  Be observant and look along the roadsides!
> In southern Sweden, moose, deer and wild boar can walk across the roads.  Usually in the morning or evening. In the summer in northern Sweden we have midnight sun.


Funny enough the UK has quite a problem with accidents due to deer's on roads, up to 20 people a year die, and up to 1000 injured, also more than 40,000 deer get killed ever year, hardly ever gets in the news.


----------



## jagmanx

There's a Loose Moose about the Hoose ?


----------



## Derekoak

Whilst on Norway and Sweden, do people find they can manage totally on cards for payment or do we really need a small amount of the respective Krone/a, for small shops. What about supermarket trollies. Would a Euro/ pound do ?


----------



## jagmanx

Cash only needed  for small campsites with minimal facimlities.
We survived in Sweden for 1 month and no cash !


----------



## mid4did

Only needed cash once to use the washing machine in Norway. I bartered using some low alcohol Swedish lager with a fellow camper.


----------



## mid4did

Only needed cash once to use the washing machine in Norway. I bartered using some low alcohol Swedish lager with a fellow camper.


----------



## saxonborg

Derekoak said:


> Whilst on Norway and Sweden, do people find they can manage totally on cards for payment or do we really need a small amount of the respective Krone/a, for small shops. What about supermarket trollies. Would a Euro/ pound do ?


We needed some small change to use the washing machines on sites in Sweden, we would never rely on cards totally.


----------



## jagmanx

Yes some cash is handy.
For the reasons given AND.
If you are in a fix and a kind individual helps you out..cash is king.
Perhaps @Kalleiviken  could tell us if euros would be well received ?


----------



## Brockley

kensowerby said:


> Keep a check on your fuel consumption from Denmark onwards, our van on UK fuel does 26--28 to the gallon at home, on our trip up to Sletnes lighthouse at the top of Norway and round the Artic circle we were averaging 35 to the gallon,
> There chip oil must be of a better standard than ours


Not in my experience, I was getting 30 + mpg until we got to Sweden. Now a few mpg lower.


----------



## Brockley

Cheapest diesel is £2.10/ltr


----------



## Brockley




----------



## Kalleiviken

jagmanx said:


> Yes some cash is handy.
> For the reasons given AND.
> If you are in a fix and a kind individual helps you out..cash is king.
> Perhaps @Kalleiviken  could tell us if euros would be well received ?


Credit cards work in most places in Sweden. How it's in Norway I have no idea. In Denmark, credit cards work but they charge a fee (gebyr) for all international cards, Danish cards are free. Euro can work in southern Sweden but if it works you get a bad exchange rate. We in Sweden often pay with a mobile app (Swich), a local payment system developed by Swedish banks. We are probably one of the world's cash loose countries. There are many businesses that do not handle cash.


----------



## suneye

My son lives in Norway and he does everything with his phone, shops, buses, ferries, says he can’t remember the last time he used cash.


----------



## Brockley

Agreed, cashless is fine. Reached the Arctic circle yesterday, the centre was four foot under snow. Have to keep stopping to get rid of the ice build up. Big snow forecast for later tonight and tomorrow


----------



## Brockley

* The snow plough was busy all day!



*


----------



## saxonborg

_A_A bit further up the road there is a turning off to the east signposted to a place called Sulitjelma, a nice little diversion to this old mining centre, once you have driven through the road takes you upto an outdoor centre at Jacobsbakken and where there maybe overnight parking. 50+ years since I went to Jacobsbakken and it was a very unspoilt area then. For info the turning is near Finneid.


----------



## Brockley

saxonborg said:


> _A_A bit further up the road there is a turning off to the east signposted to a place called Sulitjelma, a nice little diversion to this old mining centre, once you have driven through the road takes you upto an outdoor centre at Jacobsbakken and where there maybe overnight parking. 50+ years since I went to Jacobsbakken and it was a very unspoilt area then. For info the turning is near Finneid.



Unfortunately we needed to beat a hasty retreat down to Lulea, it’s a balmy 0 degrees here and only likely to drop to minus 9 tonight. the snow forecast for tomorrow up there is shocking. This early in the trip I don’t want anything bad to happen to the van. We’re warm as toast but ice build up around the van is worrying, the shear weight of ice I’m pulling off is incredible the grey drain is completely frozen in a big block of dirty ice. I managed to melt enough off to operate the lever to drain the tank and that’s the way it’s staying probably until we get to Helsinki. 

The Lofotens now off the agenda. We saw snow plough convoys all the way up there and don’t fancy getting corralled into barriered holding pens to await the next snow plough and have leave when they tell you! If the weather picks up in a couple of days we’re off to Rovaniemi (wife still believes in Santa), before heading down through Finland to get a ferry over to Tallinn, want to pay tribute to Joey Dunlop’s memorial.


----------



## Brockley

Grey drain and lever, don’t see it? Neither do I


----------



## saxonborg

Brockley said:


> Unfortunately we needed to beat a hasty retreat down to Lulea, it’s a balmy 0 degrees here and only likely to drop to minus 9 tonight. the snow forecast for tomorrow up there is shocking. This early in the trip I don’t want anything bad to happen to the van. We’re warm as toast but ice build up around the van is worrying, the shear weight of ice I’m pulling off is incredible the grey drain is completely frozen in a big block of dirty ice. I managed to melt enough off to operate the lever to drain the tank and that’s the way it’s staying probably until we get to Helsinki.
> 
> The Lofotens now off the agenda. We saw snow plough convoys all the way up there and don’t fancy getting corralled into barriered holding pens to await the next snow plough and have leave when they tell you! If the weather picks up in a couple of days we’re off to Rovaniemi (wife still believes in Santa), before heading down through Finland to get a ferry over to Tallinn, want to pay tribute to Joey Dunlop’s memorial.


Best to air on the side of caution nevertheless sounds like a great trip.


----------



## Kalleiviken

At this time of year in northern Sweden, the greywater tank must be open all the time.  I also have had a 230V heating cable inside the tank to keep the tank frost free. Have a nice trip and watch out for the reindeer herds at the roadside.


----------



## mark61

The ice road to the islands near Lulea can be fun, if still open.
Probably better at - 30 than 0 degrees though.


----------



## Brockley

Kalleiviken said:


> At this time of year in northern Sweden, the greywater tank must be open all the time.  I also have had a 230V heating cable inside the tank to keep the tank frost free. Have a nice trip and watch out for the reindeer herds at the roadside.



I managed to work out leaving the grey waste open when the underside of the van began ice build up, but thanks for the tip. We’ve found that most car parks have nicely positioned drains to take the grey. We’ve been pouring -15 degree antifreeze down the plug holes before taking showers. Lots of supermarkets and truck stops have designated motorhome park ups with hook up, and heated shower blocks, the one we are in tonight was €5, some are dearer though. Also lots of rast plats had heated toilets and places to empty toilet cassettes. All very civilised.


----------



## Brockley




----------



## Brockley

mark61 said:


> The ice road to the islands near Lulea can be fun, if still open.
> Probably better at - 30 than 0 degrees though.


Looked open, we stayed at the motorhome/boat store there, cost about £12 with hook up and black waste facility.


----------



## Brockley

We saw the northern lights that night in Lulea but unfortunately my camera skills are just not up to it


----------



## colinm

Brockley said:


> We’ve been pouring -15 degree antifreeze down the plug holes before taking showers.


Back in the day, when I was a 'lad', learnt to put plug in bathroom basin, open hot tap until water was hot, remove plug to warm up waste pipe, then clean teeth with cold water. Doing it other way round when we had metal waste pipes would freeze the waste pipe.


----------



## Derekoak

We are still planning on going. We will cross the channel with dfds, then the  big bridges, travel up through Sweden and down through some of Norway and Sweden and Denmark. Will getting the bizz gadget maximise the ferry and bridge savings or do we need other accounts?
   We will stay with a friend in Denmark otherwise doing similar route and mileage as @jagmanx   post#30


----------



## jagmanx

For various reasons...We cannot go this year.
Hoping for 2023 !
We would wish to use the full 90 days. And we cannot go for at least 2 weeks. That is too late IMHO.


----------



## jagmanx

We know some things are costly bit camping is good and van be bery cheap.
Yes the "Big Bridges" are more convenient than ferries.
Going north in Sweden suggest to us that mid to late May (ideally 21st)is a good time to cross to Calais.


----------



## Derekoak

Brockley said:


> EPass as long as you have a Euro 6 engine (2015 +) Bridges, tolls and I believe ferries too, but I’ll update about that when we hit Bodo waiting for the ferry over to the Lofotens. Currently about 40 miles from Copenhagen on a free Aire with free hook up waiting for my spag bol


What about the Epass. We have a euro6 engine?


----------



## Derekoak

So further research appears to show that the bro bizz device costs 200 danish krone this used to be a deposit returnable when you posted back the device, but from Feb 2021 it is a payment when you have finished with it you put it in electronic waste recycling. It is still worth getting as long as you go both ways over the storbaelt and Oresund bridges. It does give other discounts on Norwegian tolls and ferries though
  If you keep it it is cancelled after 3 years of non use or if the battery dies (and is not replaced).
  The epass24 does the same things as the brobizz pass but I think without the bridge discounts. the euro6 engine is to do with congestion toll discounts in Scandi cities. Probably best to avoid them park outside and cycle or get public transport.
 There is a fremtind website that also provides a Norway toll tag, and that is still 200kr deposit. but brobizz is more universal. The fremtind site has a nice map of toll booths and a route toll calculator.
 I am going to buy a brobizz 3 weeks before I go. It is possible we may go to Scandi again within 3 years.


----------



## Derekoak

Further research based on what Nixby  said, I now think the cheapest solution for us and probably others under 3500kg is not the Danish brobizz, as it now costs 200kr no longer a deposit. And to get the Oresund discount you must add the oresund agreement which costs 45 euro annually!
It Is a fremtind transducer which costs but is only a deposit returnable on cancelling the agreement and I assume posting the transducer. This gives 20% discount on Norweigian tolls. And some discount on the danish bridges but you can do better there. Go to the oreseund bridge (by the fremtind link) and get an annual pass for 45 euro this gives a free oresund bizz and a car discount for 41 euro each way. When you have your bizz ensure it has an attached private agreement for the great belt                   ( Storebaelt) bridge which gives a 60kr discount each way. To avoid 2 transducers confusing one another wrap the one you are not using in foil. I think that works.


----------



## Drover

jagmanx said:


> For various reasons...We cannot go this year.
> Hoping for 2023 !
> We would wish to use the full 90 days. And we cannot go for at least 2 weeks. That is too late IMHO.


Much the same as us as we now have the grandchildren for the uk summer holidays,  so we are taking them to Southern France ... 

Back to the north.?.... as tunnel for france
Is there an easy way of working out costings between a 6 mtr and our 7.5mtr motorhome on ferry routes....now wishing we had a computer.... trying to work for june/july/aug time 2023


----------



## jagmanx

Drover said:


> Much the same as us as we now have the grandchildren for the uk summer holidays,  so we are taking them to Southern France ...
> 
> Back to the north.?.... as tunnel for france
> Is there an easy way of working out costings between a 6 mtr and our 7.5mtr motorhome on ferry routes....now wishing we had a computer.... trying to work for june/july/aug time 2023


Norway ferries a bit tricky to cost.
Many cannot be avoided anyway.
Possible to get 50% discount for many...need a smartphone or tablet.
How do you access WC ...screen on phone a bit small for me.
I tether my 10 in Tablet.
Will post some links over the winter when I can use my pc


----------



## Drover

jagmanx said:


> Norway ferries a bit tricky to cost.
> Many cannot be avoided anyway.
> Possible to get 50% discount for many...need a smartphone or tablet.
> How do you access WC ...screen on phone a bit small for me.
> I tether my 10 in Tablet.
> Will post some links over the winter when I can use my pc


Thanks. Sally has Samsung s20 phone . I have a s7 plus a broken screen10inch tablet.... we have a laptop but the wind up handle  is very slow .it loads a page an hour.
Screens are very small and hard for me to use... we should really buy a laptop. Sally is so much better than me at the small screens but doesn't post on forums.


----------



## jagmanx

Look at cex / entertainment exchange
They have 2nd hand items at sensible prices. Difficult choice is windows or android but size pf screen may well decide that for u.
I avoid apple devices...my own pet hate. As with marmite !


----------



## Derekoak

jagmanx said:


> Norway ferries a bit tricky to cost.
> Many cannot be avoided anyway.
> Possible to get 50% discount for many...need a smartphone or tablet.
> How do you access WC ...screen on phone a bit small for me.
> I tether my 10 in Tablet.
> Will post some links over the winter when I can use my pc


I would be interested on how I might get up to 50% discount on ferries, but cannot wait for winter. I think the Fremtind transducer gives up to 20% but everything is so hard to work out Online even with a 10 inch screen. 
Nothing like info from people who have done it.


----------



## saxonborg

Derekoak said:


> I would be interested on how I might get up to 50% discount on ferries, but cannot wait for winter. I think the Fremtind transducer gives up to 20% but everything is so hard to work out Online even with a 10 inch screen.
> Nothing like info from people who have done it.


Don’t know if you are familiar with this:-https://autopassferje.no/?lang=en


----------



## Derekoak

Thank you. Probably the last piece of the jigsaw. 
Amongst all the other websites, I visited that one but misunderstood. I thought that this was only available or needed for vehicles over 3500kg. On a proper read I can see that for us with a camper under 3500kg and under 6m we are in class 1 so must make a prepayment of 3000 NOK in order to get the fremtind 10% discount upgraded to 50%. Everything left in the account after our 3 months is returned to our account, on closure over the internet, within 21 days. I will go for that.


----------



## Derekoak

You do not need 2 bizz electronic devices. I have ordered a fremtind bizz. When I get the number I can get the oresund bridge added to it. That saves oresund bridge sending a new free bizz.  The great belt bridge and the ferry (ferry) agreement can be added too. One bizz to rule them all!


----------



## jagmanx

Very useful Thankz


----------



## Drover

All very useful to us,, only got 8 months to sort it...?


----------



## Derekoak

I don't know if this is useful to others as we camper car differently to others but the dust has settled from our 90 day trip to Scandinavia and I have done the mileage and costs sums..
 We drove 7789 miles Accrington and back and used 725 litres of diesel. 49mpg due to slow driving of our doblo xl even laden with bikes, packrafts, camping gear, extra food and wine, and surprisingly flat roads. We went round the southern part of Norway to packraft in Sweden then dipped into Finland and visited the top thin part of Norway up to 70.06 N for my 70th year. Not much deviation from the direct route visiting our chosen destinations in a sensible order.
  The fuel cost us £1201. As there were 5 currencies involved with varying exchange rates that is a close approximation.
 We used a fremtind service tag and we paid £247 through that for Norway Road tolls, bridge fees and Norway ferrys. We had trouble paying their bill in Norway krona NOK with revolut. I still do not know why. We eventually paid by Wise, but the problem dissuaded us from the 3500 NOK deposit for 50% discount on Norway ferrys, then used more ferrys than expected. Ontop of those bills we crossed the channel, return with dfds for £138 and crossed the helsingor ferry to Denmark to visit a school friend there for £60. Total £436.
  Food cost us £1108 again a close approximation as the British and to an extent other currencies fluctuated due to the war and politicians. We stocked up on wine, and costly durable foods in the UK and Germany as Sweden and Norway are expensive. The UK food is not included, nut butters and olive oil. We also foraged. Norway has bilberries in quantity, respberries, cloudberries, lingon berries, and crow berries, the last are full of seeds so undesirable, but bilberries and lingon berries we ate significant quantities. We picked 5 types of mushroom that I identified.
  We did not pay for camp sites or water, or eating out and  less than £5 for parking. We did not visit any attractions with an entry fee. Lpg cost us £20 even refilling in Belgium on the way back. No breakdowns, no accidents, no medical problems.
Mobile data cost us £72. 3 sims x 12gb with Smarty who luckily forgot to cut us off after 2 months
  Total £2840.
  It was not as expensive for us as we feared and Norway was beautiful. We plan to go again to do the southern part.


----------



## jagmanx

Derekoak said:


> I don't know if this is useful to others as we camper car differently to others but the dust has settled from our 90 day trip to Scandinavia and I have done the mileage and costs sums..
> We drove 7789 miles Accrington and back and used 725 litres of diesel. 49mpg due to slow driving of our doblo xl even laden with bikes, packrafts, camping gear, extra food and wine, and surprisingly flat roads. We went round the southern part of Norway to packraft in Sweden then dipped into Finland and visited the top thin part of Norway up to 70.06 N for my 70th year. Not much deviation from the direct route visiting our chosen destinations in a sensible order.
> The fuel cost us £1201. As there were 5 currencies involved with varying exchange rates that is a close approximation.
> We used a fremtind service tag and we paid £247 through that for Norway Road tolls, bridge fees and Norway ferrys. We had trouble paying their bill in Norway krona NOK with revolut. I still do not know why. We eventually paid by Wise, but the problem dissuaded us from the 3500 NOK deposit for 50% discount on Norway ferrys, then used more ferrys than expected. Ontop of those bills we crossed the channel, return with dfds for £138 and crossed the helsingor ferry to Denmark to visit a school friend there for £60. Total £436.
> Food cost us £1108 again a close approximation as the British and to an extent other currencies fluctuated due to the war and politicians. We stocked up on wine, and costly durable foods in the UK and Germany as Sweden and Norway are expensive. The UK food is not included, nut butters and olive oil. We also foraged. Norway has bilberries in quantity, respberries, cloudberries, lingon berries, and crow berries, the last are full of seeds so undesirable, but bilberries and lingon berries we ate significant quantities. We picked 5 types of mushroom that I identified.
> We did not pay for camp sites or water, or eating out and  less than £5 for parking. We did not visit any attractions with an entry fee. Lpg cost us £20 even refilling in Belgium on the way back. No breakdowns, no accidents, no medical problems.
> Mobile data cost us £72. 3 sims x 12gb with Smarty who luckily forgot to cut us off after 2 months
> Total £2840.
> It was not as expensive for us as we feared and Norway was beautiful. We plan to go again to do the southern part.


Thanks,
Our profile is similar but we only get 30mpg.
Similarly careful. Some of our ferries are free but I believe getting the refund works.
Will use fremtind for road tolls expecting starling to work but you show the alternativem


----------



## SimonM

Do you have to prebook or register for any ferries or tolls or whatever in order to visit Norway&Sweden? Or can you simply drive and pay as requested?


----------



## Derekoak

We had the above tag and the only booked ferrys were dfds across the channel and the helsingor ferry. Mostly if you do not have a tag they photograph your numberplate and send you a higher bill, but I do not think you have to prebook or even register unless you want the lower prices. Our tolls cost 247 would have been at least 60 pounds more without the tag. We tried avoiding the road  tolls as we do mostly in France but there are not enough side roads and any there are they are wise to and catch you there as well.


----------



## witzend

Old thread here might be worth a read by @mid4did





						We got away to Norway.
					

We left uk via the eurotunnel early wednesday and currently parked up high up on the E51 road beside a lake on one side and snow capped peaks on the other.Not our planned trip but brought forward from the intended one next may.No problems on the drive here,got checked and asked questions in...




					wildcamping.co.uk
				




also some on utube


			https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLjkBqu5u-1lIx5UpqRHIS17k98gZpF8Fr
		



			https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLjkBqu5u-1lKZf0bVhPRa0tu1xOt47jM7
		

and








						Polarsteps
					

Polarsteps is the personal travel log in your pocket.




					www.polarsteps.com


----------



## barge1914

Derekoak said:


> A month does seem quite short for that trip. We are planning on 3 months, as you say Russia and future covid situations allowing.
> There seems no problem wild camping, the food is expensive, allowing for ferries and bridge tolls etc I see no problems.


We took 3 months, the plan was to go via Denmark and Sweden , join up most of the Norwegian Tourist Routes in the west up up as far as Trondheim and come back via inland routes in the east. As it was after 6 weeks of rain we cut it short at Trollsteigen, and headed inland where it was allegedly drier…it snowed instead…in June! 
Drinks are frighteningly expensive, food very limited in scope, and also expensive. 
This year we went after many years of putting it off as too expensive, for 3 months around the Swiss Alps. We found it far less expensive than Norway, with plenty of choice for food and drink. The only place Norway scored was on lots of Wildcamping. Admittedly the geography was breathtaking, when you could see it!
We found BroBizz worked well, and despite some apprehension we got our fee back ok on return of the windscreen thingy.


----------



## Derekoak

barge1914 said:


> We took 3 months, the plan was to go via Denmark and Sweden , join up most of the Norwegian Tourist Routes in the west up up as far as Trondheim and come back via inland routes in the east. As it was after 6 weeks of rain we cut it short at Trollsteigen, and headed inland where it was allegedly drier…it snowed instead…in June!
> Drinks are frighteningly expensive, food very limited in scope, and also expensive.
> This year we went after many years of putting it off as too expensive, for 3 months around the Swiss Alps. We found it far less expensive than Norway, with plenty of choice for food and drink. The only place Norway scored was on lots of Wildcamping. Admittedly the geography was breathtaking, when you could see it!
> We found BroBizz worked well, and despite some apprehension we got our fee back ok on return of the windscreen thingy.


You are right drinks are frightened expensive, we reduced consumption and brought our own from France. Food too we never ate out but we never do anyway, and brought as much non perishable food as we could from Germany. We went later too, there was only snow at altitude, mind you pretty low altitude at 70 degree north.  We I think were lucky with the weather. A different experience.
 We have been to Switzerland several times that is lovely too but wildcamping is for the determined, especially in the valley south of Interlaken to the Eiger. The weather is hotter and mostly drier.


----------

